# Happy / Health



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

New survey concludes
TO HARBOR HEALTH, LET YOUR SHIP COME IN 
CHICAGO, January 16, 2003 - - A recent survey conducted by Impulse Research Corporation, found that boaters are healthier and happier than their non-boating counterparts. The online survey was conducted with a random sample of 1,029 men and women selected to closely match US population demographics. 

Boaters average nearly seven and a half hours per week in active recreation, compared to less than five and a half hours for non-boaters. Landlubbers have been hospitalized slightly more than boat owners (14% to 11%) and tend to be more overweight than their boating counterparts. 

In addition to physical benefits, when asked about the overall quality of their lives, boat owners rated it about five percent better than did non-boat owners. Boat owners expressed greater satisfaction with their accomplishments, relations with their families and their ability to enjoy life. Non boat owners are more prone to feeling useless, lonely, unhappy or excessively fatigued. Here are few of the findings: 
More boat owners said their health is excellent or good (83 %) than did non-boat owners (77 %). 
Sixty seven percent of boat owners said having a boat has contributed to their well-being. 
Boat owners experience greater self-esteem (+10%), ability to enjoy life (+9%) and a better sex life (+7%). 
Non-boat owners are more prone to feeling useless (+8%), lonely (+7%) unhappy (+5%) and fatigued ( + 4%). 
Nearly two-thirds of boat owners said owning a boat has brought their family closer. 
Most boat owners said the benefits of owning a boat include being outdoors (89 %), spending time on the water (85 %), being able to unwind and leave pressures behind (79 %), and finding tranquility (71 %). 

T<----->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Kozlow!

Of course boat owners are thinner -- what "average American" could afford to eat AND own a boat?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

I knew we fishermen were blessed.I can't wait to be blessed agin.maybe saterday.


----------

